# Squirrels in the attic, what to do?



## Kcarrt (Mar 11, 2014)

Does anyone have experience with a problem like this? Over the last couple of months there is at least one squirrel in the attic, I can hear it walking above the ceiling. What should I do? And how much money does it typically cost to get the squirrel out? 

I notice that I don't have an attic access panel. Without easy access to the attic it would be hard to find out where did the squirel enter to go up there and patch up the hole.

Is it normal for a house to have no attic access? What can be done in a situation like this?


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Kcarrt said:


> Does anyone have experience with a problem like this? Over the last couple of months there is at least one squirrel in the attic, I can hear it walking above the ceiling. What should I do? And how much money does it typically cost to get the squirrel out?
> 
> I notice that I don't have an attic access panel. Without easy access to the attic it would be hard to find out where did the squirel enter to go up there and patch up the hole.
> 
> Is it normal for a house to have no attic access? What can be done in a situation like this?


It's always better to find out how the squirrel got on the roof and eliminate that path. They are probably jumping from trees too close to the house or going up the gutter downspouts. 

If you just patch the hole without keeping them off the roof, you will just annoy them and they will tear a new hole maybe doing more damage than the first hole.


----------



## Kcarrt (Mar 11, 2014)

Who should I call for such a job? A handyman? Pest control? Or someone else?

Does anyone know how much money I can expect to pay?


----------



## gmaint (Feb 21, 2014)

_If you hear 1 squirrel, you probably have a small family. Don't think I have seen a house without attic access, check all closets and garage.
Pest control would be the choice for me.
_


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No one here knows where you live since there is no location in your profile.
No ones has seen a picture of your house, knows the local labor rates, knows if it's just a matter of cutting the trees back from the house so there's no way to even guess over the net.
Got to find out how there getting in first.


----------



## Kcarrt (Mar 11, 2014)

gmaint said:


> _If you hear 1 squirrel, you probably have a small family. Don't think I have seen a house without attic access, check all closets and garage.
> Pest control would be the choice for me.
> _


I just checked my entire 3rd floor ceiling, there is no attic access. How simple/difficult would it be for a young man like myself to make an attic access to take a look up there? (And what tools would I need?)

Of if I pay someone, who do I call? Is there a specific name or general name for the people who does this occupation?


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

You're sure they're squirrels? Mice can be surprisingly loud when in an attic.


----------



## Kcarrt (Mar 11, 2014)

TheBobmanNH said:


> You're sure they're squirrels? Mice can be surprisingly loud when in an attic.


I am pretty sure they are squirrels, last time I heard a noise and seen one cling to my window screen outside my third floor window. The squirrel was was a dark brown color that are common here.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Havahart-Small-2-Door-Animal-Trap-1025/100064103


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

We still have no idea how your house was built, there has to be a reason why there is no access.
Could be lots of things. Flat roof, cathedral ceilings, very low slope, someone remodeled and was to lazy to frame in an opening, ECT.
Most likely place there getting in would be fascia, soffit, loose or rotted siding.
If it's an old balloon framed house they could be coming in through the walls because there open all the way from the crawl space to the roof.


----------

